# Good guitar for drop C



## zipline7020 (Aug 25, 2014)

So I'm thinking of investing in a new guitar for drop c. Drop C/B for a medley of Breaking Benjamin, Janus, Nothing More, RED, and trivium. I like to occasionally get my metal on with some parkway drive/ whatever and"djent" with some periphery and I the breather. But not really a priority. 

The only 6 string I've owned is a schecter hot-rod 39 with GFS power rails in it. Now I want to try something thats not basswood. 

I was thinking either mahogany or alder ( Ive never tried alder but I've heard its good for what I play)
Ive also never been fond of a tremolo system, but I could always just deactivate it i guess. I guess no locking nut either. 

I was looking at either a Fender blacktop series (can't decide between the strat, tele, or jazz master), a PRS SE (any of them), a gibson/epiphone les paul something, or a GFS Xaviere series (Ive heard they're good quality).

anyway, what do you think? Unless the pickups are awesome I'm probably going to be trading them for a dimarzio breed or dominion. So mainly focused on playability, quality of build, quality of the wood, and scale length. and my budget is preferably under 700 before tax. 
Thanks!


----------



## zipline7020 (Aug 25, 2014)

Also, I've never played a 24 and 3/4" guitar, is that too short for drop B?

The schecter is 25.5"


----------



## UncurableZero (Aug 25, 2014)

If you're going to play in drop C/B I would consider a guitar that is 25.5" or more honestly.
I play a mahogany RG (25.5) in drop C with 10-56 strings and the 6th string initially can go sharp maybe about 10-15 cents, depending on my picking attack that is. I've learned to accommodate for that.
Basically on a shorter scale with thick strings it's harder for it to stay in tune and to intonate (depending on your bridge).
Many people do play low tunings on 25" and less, but it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## ToneLab (Aug 25, 2014)

Definitely 25.5 scale (or more). My best downtune guitars are Schecters - Banshee with hipshot (alder) and Dan Donegan Sig (big fat hunk of mahogony). I am tuning down to drop A# with 11-56s on those. Drop C is comfortably 10-52. Those guitars just take the different tunings and downtuning better than any guitars I have every owned. I don't know why. For that price point I would look at Hellraiser or Blackjack. You could also go with the Blackjack C-1 EX which is a 26.5 scale. I have one and it's good as well.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2014)

^ This guy knows what's up.

been using 10-52 d'addarios for drop C for years and they're perfect along with 10-56 for b and a# on 25.5 and 24.75" scales actually. 

had my short scale PRS in drop A with a 56 and no intonation problems.

If I were you I'd look for a used rga121 since you want mahogany or look at the newer schecter banshees, they seem really nice for the price.


----------



## rockskate4x (Aug 25, 2014)

The absolute minimum gauges i like for drop B is .010/.013/.017/.028/.038/.052 @ 25.5, and .0105/.0135/.018/.030/.042/.054 @ 24.75. I have no problems using short scales at this tuning. I almost prefer it because of the thicker sound i can get, but i like both. Personally I've been using .012/.016/.020/.030/.042/.056 for everything between D standard and Drop Bb on my old epiphone SG.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 25, 2014)

We do D-standard/Drop-C and when I'm on a 6, my fav guitar is my LP (24.75"). I run w/ Hybrid Slinky...but for our style/songs (Doom/Sludge)....the tension is perfect for what we do and no problems with the strings/sound/tonality.

It really comes down to your preference.


----------



## MrPowers (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd say go for a PRS SE. The one's I've played have had really good build quality and are made out of solid woods. Then swap the bridge pickup for a PRS Tremonti and you have instant RED/Breaking Benjamin tone. I've got the Tremonti pickup in a solid mahogany Les Paul studio, so I can vouch for its ability to get that tone... and honestly, I've never heard another pickup aside from the PRS HFS that can get that tone.


----------



## zipline7020 (Aug 25, 2014)

So right now its between a lower schecter model (preferably passive) and a PRS. 
what prs se models? keeping it under 700

and also does anyone have any experience with drop tuned fenders? I went to see Nothing More live and they use fender strats, and man...that tone!!



anyway, thoughts?


----------



## ToneLab (Aug 25, 2014)

zipline7020 said:


> So right now its between a lower schecter model (preferably passive) and a PRS.
> what prs se models? keeping it under 700
> 
> and also does anyone have any experience with drop tuned fenders? I went to see Nothing More live and they use fender strats, and man...that tone!!
> ...



Just to be clear - my recommendation was not necessarily a lower Schecter model. Hellraiser, Banshee and most Blackjacks are high quality (for Diamond line). Might be slightly over but you can get close to $700 if you beat on the dealer some. 

I don't have experience with PRS so I can't comment on that one - I'm sure it's a good call as well.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow, I'm surprised it's taken this long for anyone to mention an MIJ Jackson  especially when basswood is out of the equation haha

I've got a DKMG with a Titan bridge and Liquifire neck in drop C right now and it sounds beastly. Most Jacksons are alder with maple necks and rosewood/ebony/maple boards. I can also second all of the Schecter Blackjack suggestions; super solid guitars!

Really anything with a 25.5" scale is fine for C, or even a Gibson scale depending on your preference of string gauges and tension.


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 25, 2014)

If you feel like modding you should go for a Fender Blacktop! I have a Blacktop tele modded with a Hipshot bridge and Black Hawk pickups. I keep it in Drop B/A# (12-56) and it sounds great for metal and the like. Also no problems when switching tunings back and forth with a fixed bridge.

The necks on Fender MIM models tend to be really good with pretty smooth frets too. It's a really solid guitar even before my mods.


----------



## zipline7020 (Aug 25, 2014)

I actually have a schecter hell raiser 8 string, and it plays pretty well, I was mainly just trying to stay within the realms of the brands those bands use. But you're right, hell raisers are pretty great.

and thats what Nothing More has a fender blacktop. thats an option. 
I know I want the PRS lowery for A# and the PRS mushok for everything below A#

I just don't know what se models would be great for above B or so. 


and I've never known anyone thats owned an HFS treble or a tremonti bridge, but I know they're revered. just like the 57/08 and 58/09 pickups.


----------



## DocBach (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm digging my Schecter Blackjack ATX in drop C -- has a swamp ash body with blackouts. I got it from zzounds as a blemished model for $559, the bridge pickup was unscrewed on one side, all I had to do was put it back in and saved hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2014)

zipline7020 said:


> and I've never known anyone thats owned an HFS treble or a tremonti bridge, but I know they're revered. just like the 57/08 and 58/09 pickups.


My PRS SC has a tremonti in the bridge and it sounds phenomenal.


----------



## Aescyr (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been playing 24.75" guitars in B Standard for years, albeit with power lines for strings (62 for the low B) and haven't had intonation or clarity issues. However, for what you want to play I'll agree with everyone else and say go for a 25.5".

Not personally a fan of Schecter, but it sounds pretty on the mark. MIJ Jackson was also mentioned above which would be my pick over Schecter any day.


----------



## skydizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

I have 2 PRS SE Tremontis, a CE22, and a Custom 24. The SEs are a killer value. Lots of guitar for a little price. Go for the PRS. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Aug 28, 2014)

For me, I run Ernie Ball 'Skinny Top/Heavy Bottom' Cobalts (010p .013p .017p .030 .042 .052) on my PRS SE245, and I play anywhere between Standard and Drop C with no issues. The stock pickups are ok but the HFS/Vintage Bass or Tremonti/\m/ bass pickup would make the SE a beast of a guitar.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 28, 2014)

I run 24.75 and 25.5 scales in drop C/C standard/B standard. Any scale length is fine if you set it up right! Strings, I swap between 10-52s and 12-56, preferring 12s on shorter scale guitars.

MIJ Jacksons rock if you can get one!


----------



## sunung1188 (Sep 2, 2014)

You won't need to go with a Baritone scale for drop C. Most of the guitars will hold it. I would recommend a PRS Custom 24 or a Singlecut.


----------



## vilk (Sep 2, 2014)

Dude, tons of bands play drop B or lower on 24.75" scale. I play drop C on mine no problem.

I'd say that you should think more about the tone you're trying to achieve. If you had a long-scale guitar it wouldn't sound right imo for playing Carcass or stoner metal stuff.

I think playing in drop C on a 24.75" scale with some vintage sounding pickups (SDJB) sound great for hardcore.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anything that's a 25.5 scale. Not really sure why you'd NEED a 26.5 scale, but if you just LIKE the feel of that better, then no problem in that.


----------

